
React: Design Principles - danabramov
https://facebook.github.io/react/contributing/design-principles.html
======
insin
Clarification on the stability and dogfooding parts of this post:

[https://github.com/facebook/react/pull/7292/files](https://github.com/facebook/react/pull/7292/files)

------
pjdorrell
Quote: "We don't want to bloat your apps with useless library code. However,
there are exceptions to this."

(I think the second sentence was intended to refer to the sentence that
appeared before the two sentences that I've quoted:

[https://facebook.github.io/react/contributing/design-
princip...](https://facebook.github.io/react/contributing/design-
principles.html#common-abstraction) )

------
palmdeezy
This is great. Super helpful for people who use react but don't contribute to
the core lib. Nice job Dan.

